# Bill would give Obama power to shut down Internet, networks during cyber attacks



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

"Federal legislation introduced in the Senate this week would give President Obama the power to declare a cybersecurity emergency and then shut down both public and private networks including Internet traffic coming to and from compromised systems."

http://www.networkworld.com/cgi-bin...-obama-cybersecurity-bill.html&site=printpage


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

This is to crazy ..I dont mind them shutting their systems but leave my internet alone.
This is getting out of hand


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

A bill isnt needed to disconnect from the internet if the govtis being hacked.
How have they dealt with it all these years...unplug connection for the wall is the best way and i am sure its been done before.
To control the rest of the internet as this plan proposes with will the first step in regulating the media...as certain searches will no longer be possible.
Unplugging is the way to go,
regulating the internet isnt...this is plain absurd.
This is the same as shutting down the post office to cut down or drugs.
If they get hacked its thier own problem..unhook its that simple.
This is just another candied over bill to takes away freedoms


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

dusty, brett,
i noticed something that makes it make a bit more sense, IF you read dusty's post and just keep right on reading including his sig line,
did you do that on purpose dusty?

note:
my disclaimer, i did NOT vote for obama
[lot of good that does me, huhh???]


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

The government is starting to control too much of our lives already, now this. Hey if I get hit with a cyber attack, so be it. I'll deal with it. I don't need a big brother to shut the internet down for me.


----------

